# CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make?



## chrisprocyk (May 21, 2000)

JCW has a K-Jetronic tester which will cost me after shipping about $67, and - more importantly given my Type-A personality - probably take a week+ to show up.
Looking under the hood I realized that the tap-in point is NOT a banjo fitting. Therefore I started to wonder if I could construct my own gauge from standard connectors?
Since a fuel pressure gauge is < $20, I have this beautiful dream about taking the hose off, taking it to the auto parts stores (and one pretty-well stocked hardware store if necessary) for sizing, and having the whole thing assembled and in use this Saturday.
But that's only if the said fitting isn't some completely bizarre VW/Bosch size.
Has anybody attempted this?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make? (chrisprocyk)*

I have had bad luck finding the metric fittings necessary at anywhere but a hydraulics shop. By the time you get it all together it might not be worth the time. Then again, if you enjoy the thrill of the hunt, then making one might be just for you.


----------



## kervin (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make? (chrisprocyk)*

Here's what you'll need:
From the Bad Habbit Rabbit page
You can't effectively test fuel pressure without a fuel pressure gauge. Otherwise, troubleshooting is guesswork. Making and using the gauge is very easy. There is no excuse NOT to test your fuel pressure when experiencing problems with your car such as cold starting, hot starting, rough idle, stalling, won't start, etc. The ONLY hang up you may have with making this contraption is finding the METRIC fittings (12MM diameter with 1.5 thread). We get ours from M & W Hydraulics here in Tampa. It may take some creative CIS scrapping to get the fittings together that you need, but you'll get it together! I'm sure. I've got faith in you! 

Your fuel gauge will have a 12MM X 1.5 female fitting on one end. This will screw into the fuel distributor at the point where the fuel line that goes off to the control pressure regulator is currently screwed in. You will need the fitting to be attached to a fuel line that will withstand high pressure (80PSI+). The other end of this fuel line is then fitted to a T fitting. Off of one of the fittings on the T, you will screw in a pressure gauge. The remaining fitting on the T will lead off to a gate valve. The gate valve will then lead off with another piece of fuel line that will then have a male 12MM X 1.5 fitting on it that the car's fuel line going to the control pressure regulator will screw onto. 
Bad Habit Rabbit


----------



## chrisprocyk (May 21, 2000)

*Re: CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make? (kervin)*

>if you enjoy the thrill of the hunt, then making one might be just for you
That is so _not_ me, for sure.
But I'm going to give it a shot given the great info from Kervin (and the Bad Habit Rabbit proprietor who I will bookmark). If I take a certain route home I can pass almost right by a big hydraulics shop.
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make? (chrisprocyk)*

Here's a picture of the one that I made. 








The fittings were cannibalized from an old cis unit. The braided steel tube is the one that goes from the top of the fuel distributor to the WUR , the banjo fitting was cut of the one end and the tube pushed onto a barbed fitting, the fitting on the valve, is the fitting from the top of the fuel distributor, to make it fit on the gauge, I drilled and tapped a m10x1.0 hole into the end of a brass 1/4" npt plug.


----------



## PeterRabbit (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: CIS Fuel Pressure Test Gauge - Buy or Make? (chrisprocyk)*

I bought the one from JC Whitney, but it only cost $45? They must have raised the price since last year. I tried to make my own using Bad habbits page, but the hydraulic shop I went to was helpful and had the parts, but the price was a lil high to say the least.


----------

